# Which King would you choose to rule over you?



## Elvenstar (Jul 27, 2006)

Well, if you would have a chance to choose the ruler, what would be your preference?...
... And why?


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 28, 2006)

Why, Aragorn, of course. I fell in love with him years ago.


----------



## Elvenstar (Jul 29, 2006)

2 Starbrow
Wow! Interesting! 

I'd choose Finrod Felagund, because of his great wisdom and unlimited Estel. He knows the price of friendship and the power of the Force. Sometimes he does things nobody understands, but he knows his goals and they are absolutely objective (often, he's just a little bit smarter than others, who don't understand him).
But the main thing (for me) is that he can sacrifice himself and save his friend this way. It's important, IMHO.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Aug 3, 2006)

I was quite devided but I had to go with Finrod for mostly the same reasons as Elvenstar. But please, everyone remember that I'm in love with Elrond and as to where I'd actually prefer to be...well, there you go. And he'd be my close second choice regardless. He's very wise and selfless and all sorts of other good stuff, but I think he could be a wee bit blind and stubborn...largely because of his being an Elf at the end of the Third Age, I guess, they were all withdrawing pretty far from the real world at that point.


----------



## Shireman D (Aug 3, 2006)

Does it have to be a king?

I'd much rather be under the White Lady of Ithilien.


Eowyn [ought to] Rule OK!


----------



## Garwen (Aug 17, 2006)

Finarfin, because he was level headed during the debate between Feanor and Fingolfin when determining whether or not to leave the Blessed Realm. I would rather be ruled by an even tempered king.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Aug 17, 2006)

Elvenstar said:


> Well, if you would have a chance to choose the ruler, what would be your preference?...
> ... And why?



Aragorn, because of his wisdom, sincerity and experience. Aragorn in 2008!

Barley


----------



## Seregon (Oct 15, 2006)

Thranduil, no doubt. Most of his rule was peaceful, his kingdom was rich, and hidden, plus, even when his kingdom was under attack and assault, they were never wiped out or discovered, and eventually, Celeborn and Galadriel came there to sort it out. Lothlorien and Rivendell come in close, though.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Oct 15, 2006)

Interesting thread...well I wouldn't choose to have a ruler. I WOULD RULE!

Nah, I chose Turgon. If he was my king, that would mean I'm in Gondolin, therefore safer than others.


----------



## elfgirl (Oct 15, 2006)

I chose Thranduil, for the sole reason of Legolas.

Shallow, much?


----------



## Varokhâr (Oct 15, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> Interesting thread...well I wouldn't choose to have a ruler. I WOULD RULE!
> 
> Nah, I chose Turgon. If he was my king, that would mean I'm in Gondolin, therefore safer than others.



Heh - either way, I'd do much the same. If I couldn't rule, I'd at least shack up in a place of great strength under a good ruler.

Or else Aragorn - of course


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 15, 2006)

I would have to say Turgon for pretty much the same reasons as NR. I mean they needed a dragon to destroy Gondolin.


----------



## Ingwë (Dec 22, 2006)

I voted Gil-Galad. I think he was one of the best kings. It was a difficult choice - Thingol, Turgon, Fingolfin, Aragorn, Celeborn & Galadriel, Maedhros... But Gil-Galad was powerful, wise, he was one of the mighty people who overthrew Sauron. 
He was a good leader. Check this out: http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=16312


----------



## Maia (Dec 29, 2006)

Finrod. He was the cleverest, nicest and most compassionate of them all.












- Beleg


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 31, 2006)

Hard choice, but I picked Elrond.

He had the wisdom and sincerity of Aragorn, my second choice, but he had a whole bunch more years on his back...plus he raised a teenage daughter...that has to count for something!


----------



## Burzum (Oct 21, 2008)

Maybe I'll live under Ar-Pharazon, as a King's Man, of course, and probably sail to Aman with the armada.

Early Numenorean kings were cool, too. Sailing to Middle-earth with Tar-Aldarion would be exciting... 

Or Tar-Atanamir - I would be oppressing and exploiting the lesser men in Middle-earth.


----------



## Illuin (Oct 21, 2008)

_



Maybe I'll live under Ar-Pharazon, as a King's Man, of course, and probably sail to Aman with the armada.

Early Numenorean kings were cool, too. Sailing to Middle-earth with Tar-Aldarion would be exciting... 

Or Tar-Atanamir - I would be oppressing and exploiting the lesser men in Middle-earth


Click to expand...

_ 

Oh man; a whole team of psychologists are needed here I see .


----------



## Gordis (Oct 21, 2008)

Which King? Witch-King of course! 

WHY is he not on the list?


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 21, 2008)

Gordis said:


> Which King? Witch-King of course!
> 
> WHY is he not on the list?



*grin* Niiceee. 


Ha! Just found this thread, and forgot I already voted on this topic, and was happy to go back on the thread and find that my choice today was the same as it was before - Elrond!


----------



## Burzum (Oct 21, 2008)

Gordis said:


> Which King? Witch-King of course!


 Haha, I actually had read the thread title as "Witch-king would choose to rule over you" and I thought "what the hell?"


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 21, 2008)

LOL, yea I can see that being a mite puzzling.


----------



## Illuin (Oct 21, 2008)

I choose a Dwarf; Durin, or Gimli maybe. Their way of thinking is closest to mine. Quick to befriend, but burn me….um…


*Éomer: ‘Why do you not speak, silent ones?’ he demanded.*

*Gimli rose and planted his feet firmly apart: his hand gripped the handle of his axe, and his dark eyes flashed. ‘Give me your name, horse-master, and I will give you mine, and more besides’*

That is definitely my style; no BS .


----------



## Haleth (Nov 16, 2008)

I picked Thranduil. Because a) there's lots of wine and b) the wood-eleves and their king must be pretty kickass to maintain a settlement in a forest beset by giant spiders and with Sauron's 'summer villa' fouling things up in the neighbourhood.


----------



## Voronwen (Apr 5, 2009)

> _Which King would you choose to rule over you?_


 
Hmm, well.. let's see... what would my perfect king be like? 

He would be Numenorean, of course - as in, straight from Numenor. And, of the Faithful, of course. He would have to be heartfully devoted to upholding the traditions of the past - not from Ar-Pharazon's Numenor, but _old_ Numenor. He would be wise, strong, powerful, but also kind-hearted, _noble_ and _good_. 

But alas, this Second Age king was omitted from the list, somehow....  _(how could you!?! ) _


----------



## ltnjmy (Apr 7, 2009)

Haleth said:


> I picked Thranduil. Because a) there's lots of wine and b) the wood-eleves and their king must be pretty kickass to maintain a settlement in a forest beset by giant spiders and with Sauron's 'summer villa' fouling things up in the neighbourhood.


 
The above post is quite cool 

Yet, I picked Finrod Felagund because of his noble/kind spirit.

Technically, out of the entire list - Elrond was never a king. He was Gil-galad's lieutenant...


----------



## Elbereth (Apr 7, 2009)

I personally would not want to be ruled by any king. I personally prefer to live independently in a community like Hobbiton or Bree...that although fall within the Kingdom...they are not really ruled by any individual king. 

Although if I really must choose one king...then I would choose Manwe...ruler of the Gods.


----------



## Withywindle (Aug 4, 2009)

I am surprised to see a total lack of support for Sauron. Following the principle of adhereing to the strongest guy around, whatever his defects, he certainly gets my vote here. Sauron is by far the cleverest, wisest, most cunning and devious operator in the history of ME. The only guy who comes close (with different qualities, of course) is Gandalf, but as he is stricly an a-political, power-behind-the-throne type, there´s no point in supporting his candidacy.

Sauron for king!


----------



## childoferu (Aug 9, 2009)

Withywindle said:


> I am surprised to see a total lack of support for Sauron. Following the principle of adhereing to the strongest guy around, whatever his defects, he certainly gets my vote here. Sauron is by far the cleverest, wisest, most cunning and devious operator in the history of ME. The only guy who comes close (with different qualities, of course) is Gandalf, but as he is stricly an a-political, power-behind-the-throne type, there´s no point in supporting his candidacy.
> 
> Sauron for king!


 
Doesn't change the fact he got owned by a couple 'o hobbits, Sauron sux


----------



## Astrance (Dec 13, 2009)

That's a difficult choice to make.

Not a Man, Numenoreans aren't my type, and, though Aragorn is sexy as hell, I wouldn't want to live in Gondor in the first place.

Fëanor is made of pure awesome, but he's above being a king — a trouble-maker, chief of a good nice rebellion for freedom is his thing, not proper kingship.

Elrond is too wise to be the politician, so that rules him out.

Gil-Galad is my choice. He's wise, but not too much, hot-tempered enough to duel with Sauron (which requires some guts), but not too much, all for cooperation and friendship between Elves and Men, which is good... Yes, Gil-Galad all the way !


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 31, 2010)

Think I'm with Burzum. I'd pick Ar -Pharazon and then pray to Melkor no one I love gets sacrificed. 

Or maybe I'll just take Maedhros instead. Yea, i like that idea! 

Edit: Looks like I voted for Finrod before? But no thanks, I don't want a king who goes knowingly to his death and leaves the rule of his people in incapable hands.


----------



## Jon Lannister (Jun 30, 2011)

Sauron the Great, only if he gave me a high seat in Barad-Dûr, being evil all time. If not, I'd chose Elrond


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Oct 18, 2011)

Okay Elrond isn't a king. Gil-galad was my choice. He's powerful, has a sick weapon, isn't afraid to stand up to Sauron or die, and beats the sh** out of Sauron's armies.


----------



## dregj (Dec 13, 2012)

none their all dictators by their very nature,i don't care who there ancestors are it does not give them the right to rule


----------



## Sulimo (Dec 14, 2012)

Finrod, but Finarfin was a very close second.


----------



## Blackfire (Dec 20, 2012)

I'd pick Aragon because he's good and just and is a fellow human so I think he could related more to my concerns than an elf would be able to, no matter how well-intended.


----------



## Maiden_of Harad (Dec 30, 2012)

I picked Elrond. Though not a king in the strict sense, he had a domain, royal blood, and loyal followers. Plus, he was even willing to host dwarves as guests in his house, and he seems more friendly to non-elves.
I see that some people voted for Sauron. In that case, why can't Morgoth be added to the list?


----------



## Andreth (Dec 30, 2012)

At first I thought that Finrod would have been my choice, but then I picked Elrond instead: as fair and just as his ancestor, but much less proud


----------



## Dís (Jan 6, 2013)

I did what my head told me to do and voted Aragorn. After I saw the poll results I could have kicked myself. He clearly does not need any more subjects. I should have followed my stupid old heart and voted Thorin.


----------



## Mahanaxar (Jan 15, 2013)

> "Then Fingolfin beheld (as it seemed to him) the utter ruin of the Noldor, and the defeat beyond redress of all their houses; and filled with wrath and despair he mounted upon Rochallor his great horse and rode forth alone, and none might restrain him. He passed over Dor-nu-Fauglith like a wind amid the dust, and all that beheld his onset fled in amaze, thinking that Oromë himself was come: for a great madness of rage was upon him, so that his eyes shone like the eyes of the Valar. Thus he came alone to Angband's gates, and he sounded his horn, and smote once more upon the brazen doors, and challenged Morgoth to come forth to single combat




'nough said !!

Mightiest and most courageous among the children of Illuvatar is Fingolfin, Son of Finwe, Father of Turgon and Fingon !


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Feb 26, 2017)

I am sad because our homie in Rohan, The _new _King of Rohan, is utterly forgotten...

Where the Uruk is Eomer??????????

But I digress,

I voted for Aragorn.

CL


----------



## The Old Eregionan (Mar 2, 2017)

Elrond was an elder statesmen even when the world was young; in all those eras, epochs and geologic ages of his ancient existence Elrond of Rivendell learned a few things.


----------



## Azrubêl (Mar 3, 2017)

Fingolfin because of his battle against Morgoth!


----------



## 1stvermont (Jul 5, 2017)

Lord Elrond of course.


----------



## The Old Eregionan (Jul 5, 2017)

Faramir
"He read the hearts of men as shrewdly as his father, but what he read moved him sooner to pity than to scorn. He was gentle in bearing, and a lover of lore and of music, and therefore by many in those days his courage was judged less than his brother's. But it was not so, except that he did not seek glory in danger without a purpose."


----------

